# plz advice



## keow (May 4, 2005)

Hello everyone,

I m from Thailand.In my country does not have any rare cypt.
can somebody tell me where to get them.such cordata 'Rosanervig or keei.

thanks in advance


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

I think you would find some interesting plant is you go to field trip... but anyway visit GreenChapter.

Greetings from Spain


----------



## keow (May 4, 2005)

thank Xema

Do you have other sources?


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

mmmm... sharing with other hobbiest


----------



## rodmarquezjr (Jul 16, 2006)

*What crypts do you have? Want to swap?*

Hello from the Philippines! I'm interested in adding more cryptocorynes to my collection. The only rare crypt I have is C. pygmaea and I don't have extras yet for exchange. We can swap rhizomes by mail. The ones I have for exchange are:

C. aponogetifolia
C. albida
C. blasii
C. lucens
C. nevilii
C. pontederiifolia
C. wendtii bronze
C. willisii

What species do you have?

Rod


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Would you tell us how yoyu are growing your C. aponogetifolia???

I have some of them, but growing emersed, and they don´t grow so large as they can do it.




























Anyway, you have another species growing in Phillippines as C. usteriana, and C. coronata, and I supose must there be many sp. to discovever.

Greets from Spain


----------



## rodmarquezjr (Jul 16, 2006)

I don't grow C. aponogetifolia/usteriana and C. blasii. They always die on me when summer comes and whatever survives won't make it through the next summer. It doesn' adapt well to bottle culture either. They are readily available though so I'm not worried about not being able to find them should I want to try raising them again. C. pygmaea makes an appearance now and then at our local petshop district. I have it growing both emerse and submersed. I lost my C. coronata this summer and am waiting for it to be available again.


----------

